# PUSH FOR SERVICE



## rogerpa (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## mark handler (Feb 20, 2017)

The Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) requires self-serve gas stations to provide equal access to their customers with disabilities. If necessary to provide access, gas stations must -Provide refueling assistance upon the request of an individual with a disability. A service station or convenience store is not required to provide such service at any time that it is operating on a remote control basis with a single employee, but is encouraged to do so, if feasible.Let patrons know (e.g., through appropriate signs) that customers with disabilities can obtain refueling assistance by either honking or otherwise signaling an employee.Provide the refueling assistance without any charge beyond the self-serve price.


----------



## cda (Feb 20, 2017)

The newer pumps have it built in to the key pad.

Button shown may be old one


https://a.fastcompany.net/multisite...e/slideshow/2013/08/1673361-slide-photo10.jpg


----------



## mark handler (Feb 20, 2017)

cda said:


> The newer pumps have it built in to the key pad.
> 
> Button shown may be old one
> 
> ...


Maybe old but definetly too high


----------



## cda (Feb 20, 2017)

Plus there is some type of help sign on the next face of same column


----------



## my250r11 (Feb 21, 2017)

A button that isn't accessible for a disabled person, not really any assistance.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 21, 2017)

Button not wc accessible.


----------



## JBI (Feb 22, 2017)

File it under 'close but no cigar'.


----------



## cda (Feb 22, 2017)

The button was there before ADA  was enacted.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 22, 2017)

Your "point" is?
So what? No Grandfathering.


----------



## cda (Feb 22, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Your "point" is?
> So what? No Grandfathering.




I am quite sure the button was original install, when they built the place.

The newer pump dispensers  have help buttons built into them.

Plus looks like the place has additional direction posted, if a person needs help


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 22, 2017)

So what if the button was original, owner/operator has a duty to remove barrier.


----------



## cda (Feb 22, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> So what if the button was original, owner/operator has a duty to remove barrier.




Even if another code or Ada approved means to get help is provided


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 22, 2017)

The button does not say "Push for Service" it sez "Push for see ICE"

Not accessibly unless you use the windshield squeegee!


----------



## MtnArch (Feb 22, 2017)

Is our beloved Tiger now making site visits just by the push of a button?


----------



## tmurray (Feb 22, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> So what if the button was original, owner/operator has a duty to remove barrier.



What if the button doesn't work? I'm not trying to be smart, I genuinely want to know. Someone with a mobility impairment would not be aware the button does not work. Is the perception of discrimination still discrimination?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 22, 2017)

mark handler said:


> .Let patrons know (e.g., through appropriate signs) that customers with disabilities can obtain refueling assistance by either honking or otherwise signaling an employee.



I bet the sign on the wall makes the old button a moot point of discussion


----------



## cda (Feb 22, 2017)

Stop pushing my buttons


----------



## cda (Feb 22, 2017)

mtlogcabin said:


> I bet the sign on the wall makes the old button a moot point of discussion




Plus the one on the dispenser panel


----------



## steveray (Feb 22, 2017)

I'll fix that button with a claw hammer!...Violation abated! Play through....


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 22, 2017)

The present location "invites" drive-bys


----------

